# The molar thread!



## dan-o

This is discussion thread for those ladies unfortunate enough to have been diagnosed with any type molar pregnancy or GTD :hugs:

Hopefully this will be a way we can all keep in touch to support one another & share our treatment & recovery stories :)

Also it might be handy for those who would just like to find out a little more about this 'rare' condition.

& please.. if you have any 'TTC after a mole' sucess stories, we would all love to hear them!!

Dan xx

PS. let me know if you want me to alter this in any way, or add a list etc xx


----------



## dan-o

I had an D&C for a MC in early 2009. The hospital routinely tested the tissue, which was flagged up as inconclusive (mst likley a partial molar)
I'm in the process of being referred to UK specialist 'Charing Cross Hospital' 

I had no symptoms of either a molar pg or a MC, my baby was there- with HB, at 8 weeks & gone by 10 weeks.
I waited until almost 13 weeks for a natural MC, but went for the ERPC in the end as the waiting was driving me nutty!

I've not been pg before, unless you count a couple of chemicals (one recent & one in my 20's)

I'm still testing positive, but waiting until my referral pack comes through to do the next hGC beta. 

:hug:


----------



## roc

Hey Dan-o i see you've started a thread! Thanks!

I'd like to start with my little (actually i mean long, sorry!) story, and maybe we'll sniff out a few more of who have been/ are going through a molar, or associated experience!

I got my :bfp: on the second of Feb. this year, i was due :witch: on the 6th.
I had very slight bleeding around that time which i put down to 'implantation',
as it went away for a while,
then at around 6 weeks it started again, so i went to the dr and was referred to an e.g.u (emergency gynae unit) where they took blood tests and did a scan, the scan was inconclusive as it was too early, so was back at the unit 2 days later for more blood tests, 
turned out my hcg wasn't doubling , it was however still rising a bit, so i had to go back a few days later AGAIN, 
and yet it was still rising a bit, so i had to go back yet again...

This time i had my second of what would eventually be 5 (or was it 6?) scans... and.. it was..... inconclusive, as there was actual growth, sooooo was back in for more blood tests (still rising), and more scans, each time, waiting on tenterhooks to find out if was to be having my baby or if i was going to miscarryas they couldn't say conclusively either way....

This to-ing and fro-ing went on, with the embryo growing VERY slowly (but growing all the same) till finally after multiple visits, scans and blood tests, they could no longer find the foetal pole in my scan, and instead saw multiple cysts, which were up till then not visible, the sonographer was purposefuly vague about what was wrong, for obvious reasons, until i saw the consultant, but having had a previous partial molar, i knew exactly what was going on, and waiting for the consultant to see me was agony.

So to cut this rather long story short, i was sent for an emergency d&c, and was told to wait for 2 weeks to hear back from histology, as to what was going to happen next (they have to confirm it after), and told if i didn't hear anything by then, it was just a 'normal' m/c.

So 2 weeks came and went, and i started hoping.. and even tried to contact the hospital ( to no avail ),to find out if i had this hanging over my head or not.

Eventually nearly a month after my emergency d&c i received a very mysterious call, from my consultants secretary, to 'come and have a chat with a nurse from the recurrent m/c ward' (will be on 28th)

So have resigned myself to the complications of a 2nd partial molar.

So sorry this has been so long, thanks for reading, and anyone who's going through this or anything similar, i'd love to hear from you!

thank-you!

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## roc

dan-o said:


> I was diagnosed with a partial molar last week (fetus present)
> I had an ERPC for a missed MC six weeks ago & they routinely tested the tissue, which flagged up a problem.
> I'm in the process of being referred to UK specialist 'Charing Cross Hospital' :)

I'm so sorry for your loss Dan-o,:hug:
six weeks is a long time to wait? did they suspect anything before hand?
when will know what your course of action is going to be?


----------



## dan-o

Thanks for joining me roc, shame it's under these circumstances tho!

Sorry to hear of you recent loss, seems like you are stuck in limbo for a while until you find out what's happening :hugs:

They've known about my results for a while, i just had to wait 2-3 weeks for an gyne appt so he could tell me, no idea why they made me wait, think someone messed up!


----------



## roc

dan-o said:


> Thanks for joining me roc, shame it's under these circumstances tho!
> 
> Sorry to hear of you recent loss, seems like you are stuck in limbo for a while until you find out what's happening :hugs:
> 
> They've known about my results for a while, i just had to wait 2-3 weeks for an gyne appt so he could tell me, no idea why they made me wait, think someone messed up!

you poor thing!:hugs:

yeah, i've been a limbo bimbo,

am started to sound like a lunatic ranting all the time at this stage:blush:

which is weird, as i was so serene and calm throughout the whole rigmarall etc...
it's a pretty hard thing to wait for though, i'm sure you know!


----------



## dan-o

The weird thing for me is I feel I should be worried about the tumours spreading or turning cancerous..
But I'm not, all I'm worrying about is having to wait ages before being allowed to TTC again! 
Totally irrational I know! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## loobylou2

Hi Girls, :hugs:

Hopefully this thread can help those going through this but don't know too much about molar pregnancies! 

Just thought I'd add my (long) story. I was very happily 'pregnant' until I went for a routine scan at 12 weeks. I had no symptoms that anything was wrong other than having really bad morning sickness (which apparently is a sign of a molar due to the abnormally high pregnancy hormones!) but didn't think this was anything to worry about as everyone in my family has had bad MS.

Anyway, after a scan and an internal scan (doctor said just to check!) I was eventually told, rather uncaringly that there was no heartbeat, the baby had gone and that was that. So I'd had a mmc :cry:. I opted for a dnc and was booked in the next day, 12th March. 

Nothing was said about molar pregnancies, after the dnc they just said the tissue was routinely taken to histopathology just to see if they could find anything out about the mmc. This usually takes about 4 weeks and told they only get back to you if they find something - so I didn't really think any more of it. 

Anyway on 31st March, one of the midwives called and said it looked like a molar pregnancy and I was to come back in and see the gynae. Gynae said it had to be sent to Dundee to confirm the molar but would register me anyway just to start the ball rolling. Was told that if your hormones drop back to normal within 56 days of the removal, they continue to test you for 6 months, if not, they test you for 1-2 years and that you get sent sample bottles through the post to test urine. Sometimes you are also asked to go to GP for blood tests. If the levels rise again or just level off without coming down, you will need to get methotrexate - a chemo drug, just to stop any cells growing or continue to grow. Also, I was told not to use the pill as this could interfere with your hormone levels and alter the results.

I know it's difficult when people talk about the possible risk of tumours and cancer but with a complete molar there is only a 10-15% chance of needing further treatment and only 0.5% with a partial molar, so most people are OK and go onto have normal pregnancies. I found this web site really useful in helping me understand what was going on: https://www.hmole-chorio.org.uk/patients_info.html

Anyway, I got the sample bottles in the post to do at the weekend and have just called for the results and told that everything is ok and that I have been sent another one for this weekend and if that's still normal, I'll be tested every 2 weeks, and then I think it's every month until it has been clear for 6 months. 

I also got the confirmation today by telephone that it was a partial molar pregnancy, so am waiting for the info pack they send you.

I know this was a long thread but I am a cancer research scientist and understand cell biology very well, so if anyone has any questions they need answered, please ask, no matter how trivial, and I will do my best to help.

Once again, I am sorry to anyone else who has had to go through this as there really isn't enough information out there, so hope this thread will help

:hug:


----------



## dan-o

Hi loobylou, sorry again for the loss of your baby & subsequent diagnosis. 
So it's been confirmed then? :( ugh, I am sorry sweetie :hugs: 

Me next, I'm _still_ waiting for my referral to go through, but I'm sure it won't be long now.

Great news your tests are coming back normal already tho, no nasty shots for you!! :D


----------



## dan-o

Got my pack today! Off to to see my local friendly nurse thisavo for a blood draw :)

From what I have read, the 'follow up' is mainly a research scheme so they can find the genetic difference between benign & cancerous moles & develop a test for it?
How interesting!
I'm going to be a human guinea pig :rofl:


----------



## roc

Hi Ladies.

Just wanted to ask, has anyone got the :witch: yet? and if so how long did it take? or has anyone been told about when to expect it?

Was curious as i have just gotten :witch: and was wondering if that was a good sign, with regards to my hcg levels going down?

Loobylou i'm very sorry for your loss, and thanks for your offer to try and explain,:hugs: i'm sure anyone who comes across this thread, would be glad to know there's someone, who may be able to shed a bit of light on this very confusing, and scary situation.

How is everyone doing anyway?


:hug: to all


----------



## roc

dan-o said:


> The weird thing for me is I feel I should be worried about the tumours spreading or turning cancerous..
> But I'm not, all I'm worrying about is having to wait ages before being allowed to TTC again!
> Totally irrational I know! :shock: :rofl:

I know what you mean, that's all i'm worried about too, i suppose we know the chances are slim of anything going wrong, with a partial molar, 5% i think, although, that seems like enough to me considering the chances of it happening twice are only > 1%, and i managed that one!

I'm soo desperate to get back to ttc!


----------



## dan-o

roc said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Just wanted to ask, has anyone got the :witch: yet? and if so how long did it take? or has anyone been told about when to expect it?
> 
> Was curious as i have just gotten :witch: and was wondering if that was a good sign, with regards to my hcg levels going down?

Yes I've been bleeding too, it started again 6 weeks after my ERPC.
It's just come to an end now. Not sure if it's AF or my body turning loose the last little bit of tissue, but it's been pretty similar to my usual monthly (light with spotting). 
I'm still testing positive on a cheapy HPT tho, but only just, it's squint-worthy!
I get my bloods done for CCH on tuesday, so I'll know a bit more then :)

I'm a tad worried about this 56 day cut off rule as I still deffo have hCG in my system, but I've still got 10 days yet.. come on body.. get a move on & get rid!!!

I'm also sooo desperate to get back to TTC! 
Although if I only have to wait until september, I can probably just about manage that without going loopy! :rofl:


----------



## honey08

:hi: dan-o uv had an awful time with this mc hun i really do feel for u :hugs:
does ur doc know ur still testing pos ? i know ive said lots of times but day after my dnc my test was an obvious :bfn: so i cant understand it , so frustrating for u i know, all i wanted to do was get af back and get back on track ttc ......... sending u a loada :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Hi Honey :)

I've actually just changed GP's to a much nicer lady doctor, I'm in to see her on tuesday & I'm going to explain the whole thing from start to finish. I'm sure I have retained tissue, which my body's been trying to reabsorb, slowly.


----------



## dan-o

How are you guys doing today?

I'm still spotting, it's been going on for a week now, no idea if its AF or what? :shrug:


----------



## roc

Hey dan-o, mine is def my af i think, i've been testing negative on hpts for nearly a week now, it was about 3 1/2 weeks after my d&c, it's weird you've been bleeding like that, with positive tests?
does sound like a bit of retained tissue maybe? though i'm no doctor!

Maybe your new gp might be able to help you? 
have you gone to see her yet?

I've heard it's not unusual to have 'a bit left' after a d&c for a partial molar, as it buries so deep into your uterus?

hope you're doing ok?

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## loobylou2

Hey guys :),

I've had this too, presuming its AF but not sure, I was expecting a lot worse. I thought the first AF was supposed to be really heavy and sore, but just had a couple of days of very light AF but not quite spotting, then 2 days of nothing and then another day of very light bleeding :confused: - not sure what to make of it all.

Anyway I hope you are all doing well :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Hi guys :hugs:

Hmmm the AF thing sure is weird. I was expecting super heavy as my womb lining was still 18mm on my u/s a week after the ERPC!
This recent bleed was two days of very crampy but light AF, then 6 days spotting (some days heavier than others) & there's still a tiny bit there today. 
My normal AF is quite similar.
I guess I'll know if it was a proper AF as my body will try to ovulate before long?
Everyone keeps saying it's not possibe to ov while still testing positive for hCG tho... hmmmm. 

Maybe it's just another hormonal swing bringing on a bleed then? :shug:

I saw my doctor yesterday & had my first lot of bloods done for CCH, hoping for a nice LOW number!! I'll phone up on friday for the results I think :)

How's yours going roc? Looby, are you still at zero?
:hug:


----------



## roc

Hi ladies,
mine was def a/f i think, was quite heavy, and is nearly finished now 5 days later.

loobylou, do you think you should see your doc?
i'm not sure about you, but i was told that if you start bleeding on/off few days here and there, to head back into them?

I don't know, seems a bit weird,it must be worrying you, poor thing?

is it really not possible to o/v while still getting +? i wonder must i have if i got af? 
i was still getting a + 2 weeks before though?
or would i not have o/v?

Will you be testing with an opk at all anyone? after af? 

I got one of those month long ones, you use day after af stops, just to see if i'm mucked up or not.


----------



## dan-o

roc said:


> is it really not possible to o/v while still getting +? i wonder must i have if i got af?
> i was still getting a + 2 weeks before though?
> or would i not have o/v?
> 
> Will you be testing with an opk at all anyone? after af?

Dunno, it's just what everyone keeps saying :shrug:

I had my usual temp shift, so my bleed deffo has to be something to do with my progesterone levels falling, one way or another. So confusing isn't it? :wacko:

Yeah, I'll be OPK testing now I'm back to negative on them again (POAS addict! :rofl:)


:D


----------



## roc

i know what you mean about the POAS addiction! though, who'd have thought, mine was for getting :bfn:!!??

so weird isn't it? desperate for bfns? 
wasn't that long ago i was longing for my :bfp:?

It'll be the old opk's getting it now though!!


----------



## dan-o

Got my hCG beta result from tuesday.. 
I'm at 58 :happydance:
They don't want another sample until 12th may as it looks all good so far :D

She also said normal cycles can resume in some women from a level of around 80 or below & to count my bleed as a period :) 

:hug:


----------



## roc

thats excellent Dan-o!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so happy for you!:hugs:

How long has it been since your d&c?


----------



## littlestar

That's great news Dan-o It looks like things are finally on the move for you honey!

It's not fair that you have to wait to TTC again!!

:friends: 
:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Thanks littlestar :) 

I know.. it's like torture!!!! lol


----------



## dan-o

roc said:


> thats excellent Dan-o!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so happy for you!:hugs:
> 
> How long has it been since your d&c?

This latest beta was taken on day 46, so thats.. just over 6 weeks? They seemed very happy with my numbers & there's no rush for the next sample, so that made me feel a lot better! Hope it's zero next time!! :D

How's thing's going your end? 
When do you expect to hear back from the hospital?


----------



## roc

Dan-o six weeks?
that's great!!:hugs:

I had my appointment cancelled, as my consultant was sick for 2 weeks, so i'm waiting now for a new appointment, its been 5 weeks since d&c for me now, and i haven't even had a confirmation yet?:dohh:
dunno what's going on?
I would be worried, only i got my a/f and am testing negative on the HPTs, so i'm not really, still though, what if i'd been getting an increase in hcg?

Anyhow, suppose it can't be helped, and they'll get around to seeing/telling me what's going on eventually!?

Did they give you an idea of when you would be clear to ttc again at all?
:hug:


----------



## dan-o

ohhh, how annoying!! 
Mine took ages too & they reckon CXH pathology will be another month!!https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/111/111893dyo9dvclsb.gif

Great news you are testing negative already tho :)

No idea when they will clear us to TTC yet. The current guideline at charing cross states it's either 6 months from the D&C or 6 months from the first negative, depending on how long the levels take to go down. I don't want to wait too long, I hear my bio clock ticking!!


----------



## roc

lol!
i know what you mean about the clock, i swear it keeps me up at night TICK TOCK TICK TOCK....:rofl:

I hope you get cleared soon, it's agonising knowing you can't ttc again right away isn't it?:hissy:

I'm not sure i wouldn't have waited anyway if it had been a 'normal' m/c, but being told you can't just makes you want to even more right?!:dohh:

I'm still holding out hope for it not being another pmp,though, especially as we haven't heard anything, and our appointment was for the recurrent miscarriage clinic? Maybe it wasn't after all?

Will you be good and wait out your 6 months?

I think we may try again next month which would make it, 2 1/2 months?

Is that a bit naughty do you think? :muaha:


----------



## dan-o

roc said:


> Will you be good and wait out your 6 months?

I think I would go insane if I did. A couple of months at zero is about my limit.



roc said:


> I think we may try again next month which would make it, 2 1/2 months?
> 
> Is that a bit naughty do you think? :muaha:

No, not at all, you go girl!!! :D xx

I believe you have to do what you think is right & if your body is ready, you will get pg, if it's not you wont ;)


----------



## roc

Six months for you seems a bit excesive anyway, from what i've read, 3 months is fine for a partial molar, if hcg goes down quickly like yours!

Thanks for the support, :hugs:
i feel a bit guilty just thinking about ttc next month, but i think you're right, it's whatever feels right for the individual!

how long do you think you actually will wait? seeing as you're not far off your zero?


----------



## dan-o

I wouldn't feel guilty, you can't wait forever while they sort out your appt's!! :D

I'd like to get my concrete diagnosis from CCH before TTC, at least then I'll know what I'm dealing with. Just in case it's something sinsiter like a carcinoma. 
The report apprently takes approx two weeks from when they get the slides (from my hospital) They still hadn't received them as of last thursday, so I think I have a while to wait yet.

I hate all this waiting around, don't you?
I feel like this miscarriage is never going to end, it started in February & it's now May!!!


----------



## roc

I know what you mean!!
This all started in Feb for me too! Sooo dragging on, just want to get past it and have my life back!!:hissy:
I think i would wait a little bit too in your situation, just to make sure. 
I however don't even have a situation yet, i think i'm using that as an excuse!
I would prob wait if i were told anything... but i haven't been! :muaha:

I hope you find out some dates soon, at least then you know where you stand and will have an end in sight!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## loobylou2

Hi guys :hi:

I can't believe you're still being left without being told what's going on!! I mean, we may not mean much to the doctor's - just a statistic - but this is happening to us and we need to know what's going on!! :growlmad:

It's good that both your levels are coming down - so hopefully you won't have to wait too long.

I still haven't heard anything from the doc as to the confirmation - I'm still assuming that the confirmation the nurse to me on the phone last week was correct.

I know what you mean about it dragging on - this nightmare all started for me in February too. 

I've been struggling the past few days though-thinking I should be almost 5 months gone by now and starting to show!! I think I maybe was just dealing with the fact that is was molar I didn't have time to grieve properly for what should have been my first baby, now I think it's really just hit me and I'm feeling quite sad :cry:

Anyway, sending you some heartfelt :hugs: and hope you're OK.

Sorry for the bit of a rant! :blush:


----------



## dan-o

Sorry to hear you are having a tough time looby :( :hugs:

I find it's so hard to try & forget about what should have been, when you are not allowed to move on, owing to this bloody molar 'curse' :( I hate it :hissy:

My biggest hurdle is my SIL is due her first baby the same week mine was due. 
I feel like it's a constant reminder of where I should be :cry:


----------



## roc

Hi ladies, hope you're all OK?:hugs:

Loobylou2- i know what you mean about only grieving now, it's so weird, i'm exactly the same as you, had a bit of a breakdown on dh yesterday, it's like it's just hitting me now?
I would be about 16 weeks aswell, and all those things are going through my head too, it's a really hard thing huh?
At least we have bnb and a bit of support, from each other, thanks ladies, i really appreciate it :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Dan-o thats so tough about your sil's baby, you poor thing, i hope your family will have a bit of understanding for you come the time, if not we're all here.

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## dan-o

Well I've had a right old time of it this bank holiday, torrential bleeding :sick: 
(see my 'what on earth' thread!)

Feeling fine in myself tho & the charing cross advisor thinks it will slow down now.
If my levels were higher, molar can cause bleeding, but at my low level they say it's near impossible as it would be so tiny & it's probably a combo of me chucking out some tissue & my period. Yuck!


----------



## roc

phew! thats good dan-o, i read your other thread, and was really worried about you!

you're really being put through the ringer dan-o!:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Oh dear, think I may have a problem :hissy:

I did a HPT this morning & it's darker than a few days ago, my OPK's are also reading positive now too. I've just given a sample of blood this morning, so should know by thursday whats going on.

What is my body doing? lol, it's gone nuts this week!!


----------



## roc

dan-o said:


> Oh dear, think I may have a problem :hissy:
> 
> I did a HPT this morning & it's darker than a few days ago, my OPK's are also reading positive now too. I've just given a sample of blood this morning, so should know by thursday whats going on.
> 
> What is my body doing? lol, it's gone nuts this week!!

Really? i hope you're ok? very strange things going on for you...:hugs:

how do you feel about it all?
Your hcg has been good though hasn't it, so far...?
what did dr/nurse say about whats been going on this morning? or did you not see them today?

you poor thing, it must be so horrible and stressful, with all this going on :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Sorry meant to say i'll know my results 3pm friday, it takes a day to get it to CCH & then they test it :dohh:

I feel OK about the bleeding, at least the stuff I have in my womb is coming out. 
I passed another small piece of tissue just now. 
The advisor at CCH said this is a very good sign my body is shedding the molar/retained tissue rather than supporting it. 
I personally think I need another D&C, as the last one took hardly anything out, but then I'm not a doctor. I feel OK in myself, maybe a bit tired & fed up, but I've probably lost a couple of pints of blood, so it's not suprising. I'll get a blood count done if I start feeling really washed out, but I think I'll be fine, there's plenty of me :)

I'm deffo not going to make it to less than 5miu within the 56 days now :(

TBH I'm OK about it tho, I think I've finally admitted defeat & accepted the fact I will have to wait a while before getting my neg & trying again.


----------



## roc

dan-o said:


> Sorry meant to say i'll know my results 3pm friday, it takes a day to get it to CCH & then they test it :dohh:
> 
> I feel OK about the bleeding, at least the stuff I have in my womb is coming out.
> I passed another small piece of tissue just now.
> The advisor at CCH said this is a very good sign my body is shedding the molar/retained tissue rather than supporting it.
> I personally think I need another D&C, as the last one took hardly anything out, but then I'm not a doctor. I feel OK in myself, maybe a bit tired & fed up, but I've probably lost a couple of pints of blood, so it's not suprising. I'll get a blood count done if I start feeling really washed out, but I think I'll be fine, there's plenty of me :)
> 
> I'm deffo not going to make it to less than 5miu within the 56 days now :(
> 
> TBH I'm OK about it tho, I think I've finally admitted defeat & accepted the fact I will have to wait a while before getting my neg & trying again.



oh i'm sorry dan-o, thats tough.:hugs:
Does sound to me like you need another d&c aswell, but neither am i a doctor!
It's good that it is all coming out though.. better out than in...at this stage!

be careful about the blood loss though! i fainted after my last m/c with all the blood loss, was enjoying the slightly drunk kinda dizzy feeling,:loopy:
and wham, next thing i'm out cold, wasn't so much fun after all!:dohh:

my fingers are well and truly crossed for good beta results for you tomorrow, you never know!:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Got my hCG back, it's down to 50. (58 a week ago)

Good it's going down at least, I guess :shrug:


----------



## dan-o

I asked charing cross if they are any closer to giving me a concrete diagnosis yet, so she looked on the computer...

They still haven't received my pathology slides from my hospital, they requested them 3 and a half weeks ago :shock: 
For gods sake, I'm so pissed off :hissy:
It's 8 weeks to the day since my ERPC & I'm still no closer to diagnosis, treatment or recovery. If I wasn't having all this trouble with bleeding, you can bet your boots I wouldn't be preventing. What a waste of time.


----------



## roc

dan-o said:


> I asked charing cross if they are any closer to giving me a concrete diagnosis yet, so she looked on the computer...
> 
> They still haven't received my pathology slides from my hospital, they requested them 3 and a half weeks ago :shock:
> For gods sake, I'm so pissed off :hissy:
> It's 8 weeks to the day since my ERPC & I'm still no closer to diagnosis, treatment or recovery. If I wasn't having all this trouble with bleeding, you can bet your boots I wouldn't be preventing. What a waste of time.

Why are they keeping us waiting????? arrrgghh!!
surely our suspected conditions should be getting a bit of priority considering?
anyway, it's good that it's going down for you!!
Has it stoppped or anything?
I'm around 6-7 weeks since, and no confirmation either, not even a warning not to be ttc!?

which leads me on to my naughty goings on...:blush: :sex: tut tut!
I've been a bit naughty, and haven't exactly been preventing as such... as in quite the opposite!
I feel a bit guilty, as i just found out i have a new appointment with the docs on tues, and by that time could well be too late....:blush:
BUT.... haven't been told anything yet, and... consultant i spoke to originally said it really didn't matter...! :muaha:

I'm a bit scared though, that they'll give out to me..actually a lot scared.. i'm terrified of drs at the best of times.. (i'm weird!)


----------



## dan-o

roc said:


> which leads me on to my naughty goings on...:blush: :sex: tut tut!
> I've been a bit naughty, and haven't exactly been preventing as such... as in quite the opposite!

PMSL, that made me LOL!!! You bad girl!! :rofl:


----------



## roc

how are you?
let us know when you can?
I hope everything went ok for you today, have been thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## ethan amelia

hi all

I had a molar pregnancy when i was 18 years old. It was the most traumatic and upsetting experience of my life and still is to this day. my urine was tested religiously for 2 years and i finally got the all clear when i was 20.
I am now ttc and am so scared it will happen again. 
Sending lots of hugs to anyone who has similar experiences. xx


----------



## roc

ethan amelia said:


> hi all
> 
> I had a molar pregnancy when i was 18 years old. It was the most traumatic and upsetting experience of my life and still is to this day. my urine was tested religiously for 2 years and i finally got the all clear when i was 20.
> I am now ttc and am so scared it will happen again.
> Sending lots of hugs to anyone who has similar experiences. xx

gosh two years?? thats a loooong time-you poor thing!!
I'm sure it won't happen again, it hardly ever does... unless you're me that is! BUT i had a couple of partials, and they are prob unrelated to each other as were 9 years apart.. it is a worry though i know... a scary thought having to go through all that again, i understand...

how long ago was it for you?


----------



## dan-o

Hi ethan amelia, thanks for sharing your story, wow! 
:hug:


----------



## dan-o

How are you doing this week guys? 


:hug:


----------



## Lyns

Hi....I'm poking my head in tentatively and (meant with no offense at all) hoping I don't have to join you.

I've just been told today I've had my second mc.....the first a mmc 6 moths ago at 9+4 and today I should have been 7 weeks, but the scan showed no heartbeat and what the doctors said concerned them was a partial hydatidiform molar. I'm off back for emergency D&C (again) tomorrow.

Now the thing that confuses me, is that i don't think my HCG levels have been high....my conception indicators were spot on, and I went for an early scan because of *lack *of pregnancy symptons, whereas I understand higher levels of nausea and vomiting are assiciated with molar. In my first (successful) pregnancy....I was diagnosed with hyperemisis, which is severe morning sickness, so I should have been prone to good amounts of sickness in this pregnancy even if the levels were normal. My boob soreness disappeared last week and my belly remained very flat.

Does anyone know if you can have a molar pregnancy without increased HCG levels? 

Hope you don't mind me asking....thanks in anticipation x


----------



## dan-o

Oh lyns, I am so sorry to hear that.

I also had no sickness, hardly any pg symptoms, uterus normal for dates (but baby small) normal HCG and it never showed up on any of my 6 scans! Yet it was still a PMP!?

So confusing isn't it? I'm sure they make it up as they go along sometimes!

I hope you will be OK & don't have to join us in recovering from a molar. 

Wishing you lots of luck & sending you lots of hugs for tomorrow :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Lyns

I had my D&C yesterday - my Beta was 55000, which I didn't think was that high (I was 7 weeks exactly) but the consultant said could be in partial molar territory. I have to wait 2 weeks for molar to be confirmed or not.

I'm very scared as I'm 40 in a couple of months and I don't really have a lot of time left...never mind time to take off. This is my second loss now.

Does anyone know how high their Beta results were? And at what stage?

Thanks xxx


----------



## dan-o

HI Lyns, hope you are feeling a little better :hugs:

I've never been told my beta from before my D&C, but I have them from 8 days afterwards & onwards if that helps at all? I should ask, as I;m sure they took one, I just keep forgetting :dohh:


----------



## Lyns

I think I'm just an information junkie. I always feel I need to be fully infomred. I think I drive the doctors mad, as they never get to tell me anything, as I'm always firing off questions and then telling them what the score is!

My research so far, tells me frustratingly, I have pretty much a 50/50 chance of this being molar.....some things, were quite indicative....some seemed to indicate it wasn't.....here's hoping and praying for good news soon. God knows after 2 losses (and a 2yr old daughter who was born with cancer) I really would like a normal happy TTC succcess....sooner rather than later....


----------



## tinadecember

hey girls..ive had a bit of bad news today so i thought i would share my story with you. ill try to keep it as short as possible.

i found out i was pregnant in february and after noticing some dull pain in my lower left side i went to see my doctor who referred me to the EPU for an early scan. at the scan there was no real evidence of a pregnancy no yolk sac or featal pole. they took my HCG levels which seemed normal at the time. a few scans later and there still didnt seem to be any progression in the "babys" size and no heartbeat. my HCG levels still remained to climb and after 5 or 6 scans the consultant said it would be best to have a d&c as they couldnt see the pregnancy continuing.
after the d&c everything seemed to be fine they said it went well and that my placenta would be sent off for testing. I did some research on molar pregnancies as i had a funny feeling inside that something would come back. I didnt have any symptoms out of the ordinary, no bleeding and my morning sickness wasnt any worse than it should be. but something inside just didnt feel right.
6 weeks after the d&c i get a phonecall from the hospital asking me to come in and see the consultant again. So ive been in today and she told me that the results have come back and have shown that i have had a complete molar pregnancy. i just kind of felt numb and shocked for a moment before tears started to stream down my face. as i had already read up on them and heard the chances of them turning cancerous i was pretty clued up on what she was about to tell me.
ive been referred to sheffield and now have to send urine samples off every couple of weeks to make sure that my HCG levels dont rise. i have done a pregnancy test and it was negative so the consultant said that was a very good sign as once the levels fall its unlikely they will start to climb again. 

the worst part for me is not being able to try for a baby again for 12 months.... im devastated.there is nothing i want more in the world and now its been temporarily taken away from me. 

xxx


----------



## dan-o

Oh dear, I am so sorry tinadecember :(

Great news your tests are negative tho!! 

I also find the 'not allowed to TTC' part the hardest to get my head round :hugs:

Sending you lots of :hug:


----------



## AP

:hugs: for you tina xxxxxx


----------



## dan-o

Lyns, I called my hospital today & they didn't take my HCG before my MC or until a week after my D&C so I don't have a lot to go on. 

The level a week on was 1123, if that helps at all?

:hug:


----------



## Lyns

Thank you Dan-o :hugs:

I have resisted testing for a few days (god even now I sound like a POASaholic) and tested again today....and my tests are sugnificantly lighter. Its one week past my D&C. After my last (non-molar) D&C my tests went negative after 11 days.

No apppointment from the hospital yet to tell me my results....:rolleyes: they said I would have one by now. I've noticed some people call Weston park direct for results, but I don't know if you can if you are under an outside hospital?


----------



## dan-o

Got my latest beta from last weds, I'm down to 30 & my urine is now normal! Yay! :yipee:

Only 25 to go & I'll escape the dreaded chemo, woo hoo! :D


----------



## dan-o

Lyns said:


> Thank you Dan-o :hugs:
> 
> I have resisted testing for a few days (god even now I sound like a POASaholic) and tested again today....and my tests are sugnificantly lighter. Its one week past my D&C. After my last (non-molar) D&C my tests went negative after 11 days.
> 
> No apppointment from the hospital yet to tell me my results....:rolleyes: they said I would have one by now. I've noticed some people call Weston park direct for results, but I don't know if you can if you are under an outside hospital?

Why not gove them a buzz lyns? 
I had to pester mine like mad to get things moving, but it still took 6 weeks for my referral to come through! Fingers crossed for you anyway xxx


----------



## Lyns

I have been doing just that today, but I thought I'd start by calling my local......I am waiting for a call from the ward doctor, who hopefully will be able to tell me more, but I have to say they don't seem particularly bothered about helping....not like its important or anything!


----------



## Lyns

Thank you all for your help and support. I have now received the (welcome) news that my inital results show no sign of molar pregnancy. I am awaiting an appointment in June to see what they do tell us as this of course begs the question of why 2 mmc's in less than 6 months, and why if it was a failed pregnancy my HCG was so high?

I've done a fair bit of reading up and searching on molar in the last couple fo weeks and do wish all you ladies the very best for a speedy recovery from it and to be able to hasten back to TTC. We have decided on a short break as whilst I may now be able to physically TTC, I'm afraid my heart wouldn't take another loss right now.

Thank you again for welcoming me and sharing your experiences in my wait xxx


----------



## dan-o

Ahhh excellent news your pregnancy was not molar lyns!! xx


----------



## tinadecember

thats good news!

dan-o how long did it take for sheffield to get in touch with you? its been 2 weeks after a i was informed that i have had a complete molar and i havent yet heard anything from them.

xx


----------



## dan-o

Hi tina :)

I'm with charing cross, but they seem to work off the same guideline. 
I got my pack through a few days after they received my referral from my local hospial.

It took about 2 weeks for my gyne to refer me tho!!!

I'd chase it up if I were you, they are all very friendly & helpful. It could be it's just gone missing in the post. (or someone needs a kick up the bum!!)

Sending :hugs: hope they don't leave you in limbo for much longer hun xxx


----------



## BrookieG

hi everyone, so sorry to hear all your stories. I found out last wk i had a partial molar pregnancy. Same as a few of u ladies had my routine scan at 12 weeks and was told baby had stopped growing after 5 wks, was beyond devastated, had the d&c a week later and life moved on around me. Was scarily asked to go back up to the hospital last tuesday to talk to the surgeon who explained that i'd had a partial mole...nvr even heard of it before. I cant believe after my angel had bn taken from me i was now being told i had to stop trying. My husband and I decided to start trying as soon as we could and to be honest it was the one and only thing keeping me going, now im lower than rock bottom. Sent off my first urine sample on monday and the whole process does nothing but remind me how cruel life is. Every single one of my friends either announced their pregnancy whilst i was pregnant or have announced it now. Im the only one without my baby and for the rest of the year and beginning of next year i have the constant reminder of losing my baby whilst they are all giving birth to theirs. When did life become so cruel...ive turned into such a bitter angry person and totally hate myself, hate the person ive become. I'm just hoping that my hcg levels drop quickly so that it can be the 6 months i need to wait and not a year...dont think i can cope with longer than that.... a very much feeling sorry for herself Brooke xx


----------



## dan-o

BrookieG, I am so sorry hunny :hugs:

It's the thought of waiting that suffocated me too, our plan of trying again asap was the only thing keeping my head above water at one stage.

It does get easier, I promise ...& remember waiting the full year etc is only 'advised' so they can follow you up accurately, nothing is set in stone, it's your choice at the end of the day ;)

Sending :hug: sweetie :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## dan-o

PS. I am one of those who have gone over the dreaded '56 day' limit :dohh: (typical me! lol) xx


----------



## roc

tinadecember said:


> thats good news!
> 
> dan-o how long did it take for sheffield to get in touch with you? its been 2 weeks after a i was informed that i have had a complete molar and i havent yet heard anything from them.
> 
> xx

Hi Tina, Don't know if you read any of my posts on this thread a while back?
I'm with sheffield, and they contacted me about 2 1/2 after i'd had my gynae appointment with the confirmation?
like dan-o says they're really friendly, so i would call them? do you have their number? if not pm me and i can give it to you.
So sorry to hear of your loss, i know how heartbreaking it is, hopefully we'll all get through this waiting together.:hugs:


----------



## roc

hey ladies haven't been around for a while, just moved house.
How is everyone? how are you doing dan-o?
To newcomers welcome and i'm so sorry that you're here:cry:
I got my hcg results and are normal woo hoo, so will now be waiting till september, after a little daliance last month which came to nothing.
How long are you all waiting until?


----------



## tinadecember

hey roc, thanks for the advice!

ive rang sheffield this morning and they said im not even on their books yet and that my local hospital hasnt referred me.

so i gave the number of my local hospital to the woman at sheffield and she called them for me. then called me back and said im registered with them now and that i should have my first "pot" to give a sample in within the next couple of days. yey!! 

how typical of hospitals??? i cant beleive they still hadnt referred me to sheffield, as if were not going through a traumatic enough time already without more stress. i was starting to think they had forgot about me.

fingers crossed i wont have to wait the whole 12 months, ive done 2 pregnancy tests and theyre both negative so it looks like my HCG levels are already back to normal. xxx


----------



## tinadecember

roc said:


> hey ladies haven't been around for a while, just moved house.
> How is everyone? how are you doing dan-o?
> To newcomers welcome and i'm so sorry that you're here:cry:
> I got my hcg results and are normal woo hoo, so will now be waiting till september, after a little daliance last month which came to nothing.
> How long are you all waiting until?

so pleased to hear that your levels were normal hun :):):)


----------



## dan-o

roc said:


> How is everyone? how are you doing dan-o?

I'm fine, just waiting & waiting still... zzzzzz....
Last HCG was 30, had another today, so should get the results on friday.
I'm not cycling again yet, so I can't even try sneakily, boooo! lol

Great news about your hcg hun & the firm TTC date! Are you going to wait it out until september? 
I guess it's not so far away now. 
I'm dreading september, my SIL is due her first baby 4 days after my due date & at this rate I won't even be trying again by then, yikes! :shock:

:hug:


----------



## dan-o

tinadecember said:


> hey roc, thanks for the advice!
> 
> ive rang sheffield this morning and they said im not even on their books yet and that my local hospital hasnt referred me.
> 
> so i gave the number of my local hospital to the woman at sheffield and she called them for me. then called me back and said im registered with them now and that i should have my first "pot" to give a sample in within the next couple of days. yey!!
> 
> how typical of hospitals??? i cant beleive they still hadnt referred me to sheffield, as if were not going through a traumatic enough time already without more stress. i was starting to think they had forgot about me.
> 
> fingers crossed i wont have to wait the whole 12 months, ive done 2 pregnancy tests and theyre both negative so it looks like my HCG levels are already back to normal. xxx

OMG my hospital did EXACTLY the same. Stupid NHS!! :hissy:
Glad you are all sorted now xx

Hope you are testing normal already, waiting for mine to go down is driving me CRAZY I wouldn't wish it upon anyone xx


----------



## tinadecember

dan-o said:


> tinadecember said:
> 
> 
> hey roc, thanks for the advice!
> 
> ive rang sheffield this morning and they said im not even on their books yet and that my local hospital hasnt referred me.
> 
> so i gave the number of my local hospital to the woman at sheffield and she called them for me. then called me back and said im registered with them now and that i should have my first "pot" to give a sample in within the next couple of days. yey!!
> 
> how typical of hospitals??? i cant beleive they still hadnt referred me to sheffield, as if were not going through a traumatic enough time already without more stress. i was starting to think they had forgot about me.
> 
> fingers crossed i wont have to wait the whole 12 months, ive done 2 pregnancy tests and theyre both negative so it looks like my HCG levels are already back to normal. xxx
> 
> OMG my hospital did EXACTLY the same. Stupid NHS!! :hissy:
> Glad you are all sorted now xx
> 
> Hope you are testing normal already, waiting for mine to go down is driving me CRAZY I wouldn't wish it upon anyone xxClick to expand...

:hugs: i hope your levels are back to normal really soon :) i know i hope ive been fortunate enough for them to just go back to normal really quickly. i was only 6 weeks pregnant when i had the d&c and my levels were 28,000. with a complete molar there is normally a "cluster of grapes" type thing on the scan and the last scan i had there wasnt anything like that so im hoping that they caught it in time. 

as soon as i had the d&c i lost my sore boobs and any feeling of being pregnant so i suppose that was a good sign.


----------



## BrookieG

thank you dan-o. I know i said to my husband when my hcg levels return to normal we should start trying again but im so so scared of going through this again, im desparate to be a mum but petrified of being pregnant..does that sound silly? I got my first hcg results today they're at 33 the woman said its still considered high?? I just dont understand any of it.. my doctor is getting annoyed at me asking questions all the time,(im sure she thinks im wasting appointments) and im scaring myself going on websites...why do they feel the need to have "tumour", "cancerous" and "chemo" in bold letters...as if we're not already worried about the thought of it!! im praying to my guardian angel that my levels drop to 0 as soon as poss...ive still not even had a period and my D&C was 5 weeks ago!!! if i believed in god anymore id say he was trying to push me to my utter limit!! xx


----------



## dan-o

Ugh ....my hcg has gone up girls :(

If it's no better on the next draw I have to go up to charing cross. 

Oh poobags.


----------



## BrookieG

omg im so sorry dan-o. U could of hit the nail on the head saying you needed another d&c. I can only imagine what your going thru u seem to have had a totally crappy time of it...talk about rollercoaster eh...ill keep u in my thoughts hun, take care bug hugs xx


----------



## tinadecember

Brookie G - if its any consolidation, i havent had my period yet either. its been 9 weeks now since my d&c. but im having negative pregnancy tests to i guess that is a good sign?? im terrified of becoming pregnant again too, though the doctor said its a very small chance that it will happen again i just know with my bad luck it probably would!!!

dan o - im so sorry to hear your levels have gone up.. its a terrible process why do we have to have stupid bodies!!!


----------



## dan-o

I've done an HPT this morning, the line is wayyyyy darker than a week ago.

I am _so_ scuppered. 

I can't believe I have to wait until weds for my next blood draw & friday for the result. I already know it's gone up again, I can see it on the HPT's. 

I wish I they didn't have to prolong the agony like this. :cry:

I want this parasite out of me... now!!! :hissy: I feel like I'm losing the plot today :(


----------



## tinadecember

dan o im so sorry to hear about your levels.. keep your chin up :)

i have a question for you ladies.. i had my d&c 9 weeks ago and my last period was in January due to the pregnancy. so its been 9 weeks since the d&c and this morning ive had some bleeding

now i dont know if this is my period or what? im concerned incase its something to do with the molar? it probably is my period but i dunno.. HELP! xx


----------



## dan-o

Hi tina, it does sound like it may be AF, especially if it stays for a few days.

MInd you, I'm 13 weeks tomorrow & I've not had a real AF yet. I still have HCG in my system tho, which may be upsetting the hormones for me a bit. (although they say your cycle can return when it drops below 80)

Have you tried charting to see where you are in your cycle? Or OPK's? 
I've got back into it recently & I'm finding it a useful insight.

It's horrible not knowing when it's 'safe' to BD unprotected or not isn't it tho?!

:hug:


----------



## tinadecember

i know im probably worrying for nothing, just spoken to my OH and he said stop being paranoid its gonna be your period. he said to ring sheffield if im worried but i feel silly ringing and saying "help i think im on my period" haha. 

were still using protection at the mo. hopefully my levels are back to normal. Heres a question for you, how much HCG do you need to have in your body for a pregnancy test to be positive? xx


----------



## dan-o

Depends on the test I guess, my IC's were really faint positive when I had 30 miu in my system.

I tried a digi the following week (thinking my hcg would have dropped, d'oh!) & it came up as pregnant 1-2 weeks.

Frer seem to be the most sensitive & show a good line with only a tiny amount.

If it's less than 10 tho, I'd assume it would be a BFN, on any test :) xx


----------



## BrookieG

my HCG bn at 33 for 2 weeks now...doing my whole pee thing again today...didnt think this black hole could get any deeper but it is... i feel like im being punished for wanting to be a mum...its so easy for stupid 14 year old girls who think they're getting a doll (or at least its the case in Dundee!) im totally consumed by this...its on my mind 24/7 n im going out of my mind im nvr gonna be complete until im a mum...going to see a psychic on 2nd July to make sure someone is looking after my little angel...i hope this week is a btr week for you Dan-O gave up praying but ill keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## BrookieG

tinadecember said:


> im terrified of becoming pregnant again too, though the doctor said its a very small chance that it will happen again i just know with my bad luck it probably would!!

Tell me about it! Although im now under the impression someone up there is wanting to make it difficult i dunno maybe i was Hitler in a past life...its such an injustice one having to try n deal with the fact that uve lost ur baby and then your hit with the fact uve got a constant reminder sending off pee(!) n getting blood tests...anxiously waiting on results every week n being desparate to be allowed to try again...im still so angry...not gd xx


----------



## dan-o

Oh no not you as well, when's your next blood draw brookie?


----------



## BrookieG

ive not bn having blood tests just sending my wee in every week, its bn at 33 for 2 weeks now n was told im just gonna be one of the unfortunates who it takes a while for...just stuck in limbo...i did have 2 clot type bits of tissue a few days ago so im hoping thats the last few bits n hopefully it'll be lower when i get results on thursday, im just dying on having my AF ive had constant pmt for about 4 weeks now my poor hubby is having to deal with my mood swings n is expected to mind read when im wanting a cuddle n when im wanting left alone... im so sorry urs has went up...life is cruel... so sick n tired of hearing the cliches...i swear to god if another person says to me "Its all sent to try you" or "it'll happen when its meant" im gonna throw an utter radgy!! lol x


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls,

if you read the other day about my bleeding.. it lasted for about 3 days its stopped now. i didnt have any period pain but i guess there was enough blood there for it to be a period. sorry if tmi. 
i did a HPT on saturday night because im a worrier and its still negative. sent my first sample off to sheffield this morning so just have to wait for the results of that coming back.

brookie g so sorry that you are feeling down.. it feels like the whole world is against you doesnt it. i feel like bad luck follows me around just want a bit of good news in my life!! xx


----------



## BrookieG

hey...i started my period today....first one since d&c and hurts like hell!!! nvr ever had a period like this in my life its total agony :( coming back man!! quick question tho...does this mean my hcg levels must have dropped??? i wasnt sure if my levels would drop once id had a period or if they had to drop for me to have it...or if it makes no difference at all....thursday seems like a year away to wait on my new levels (Sent off sample this morning) can anyone help???? would be appreciated xx


----------



## tinadecember

BrookieG said:


> hey...i started my period today....first one since d&c and hurts like hell!!! nvr ever had a period like this in my life its total agony :( coming back man!! quick question tho...does this mean my hcg levels must have dropped??? i wasnt sure if my levels would drop once id had a period or if they had to drop for me to have it...or if it makes no difference at all....thursday seems like a year away to wait on my new levels (Sent off sample this morning) can anyone help???? would be appreciated xx

Hey!

i dont think it matters if your levels are high or not that you will have a period. i know you cant ovulate until your levels drop but im unsure about a period.. have you done a pregnancy test to see if its coming back neg or pos?

my first period was pain free i was amazed! i bet my next one hurts like hell though :( xx


----------



## BrookieG

im actually avoiding taking a preg test dont think id cope either buying it or doing it if im being honest...kl well if they have to drop to ovulate it must mean tha same thing then eh?? u need to ovulate to have a period....having to wait is a nightmare im impatient at the best of times!!! aww ur lucky this is awful...usually id have cramps but nothing to write home about now ive got sore boobs, achy back and cramps from my stomach down to me ankles!! Plus im sure i read dan-o once comment her ovaries were on fire ive felt like they were burning for past two days...feels awfull...im heading to work with my hot water bottle!! lol thanks tho hun x


----------



## dan-o

The lady at charing cross told me your cycle (ovulation & AF) will usually try to return at a hcg of below 80, but for some ladies it won't return until levels are normal, just depends. 
My cycle hasn't returned yet, my last hcg was 32.

If your last hcg was in the 30's, then you will probably still test light positive, so not much point in doing a test if you don't want to see two lines!! :(

Yes my ovaries, so flipping painful!! 
They are still throbbing/on fire, it's been a few weeks now & I'm reaching the end of my tether, lol! Doctors don't seem even slightly concerned :hissy:

Hope you feel better soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## roc

Hello ladies how are you all? You all seem to be having such a hard time, so sorry for you all :hugs:

I read somewhere that you can get your a/f at a high enough level even up to 100, but if you do get it can help get your hcg back down quickly so fingers crossed!! 

Dan-o dont know what to say, i'm so sorry for all thats happened to you, you are so strong :hugs: 
i don't know if i'll hold out till september, like you said not long till then though. Put on about a stone though with last pregnancy, so am thinking i need the time now to lose it.. dunno what i'll do, kind of freaked out by the thought of it, if i'm honest -scared of a third one!

Girls - i so understand about the worry of it happening again, especially as it happened to me twice already, i'm terrified, as if it happens again to me, i'll be in for chromosomal testing :cry:
BUt i know i'm an exception and it really is rare for it to happen again, i don't know of anyone that had it happen to them twice like me..??

it really is all very hard for us isn't it, all we can do is look forward and try to hope.
Just imagine all of us in the future, on the pregnancy forums together, talking about how we all got through this together, with our little bumps :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Roc, good to hear from you hun! :hugs:

I know how you feel about the weight, I've put on a fair bit too. Yuck!!

Thats a good plan, I'm also going to use my follow up time (when I'm back to 'normal' levels) to get super healthy, especially if I need chemo, as thats a deffo no TTC scenario!! :shock: (eek!)

Sending :hug:


----------



## roc

dan-o said:


> Roc, good to hear from you hun! :hugs:
> 
> I know how you feel about the weight, I've put on a fair bit too. Yuck!!
> 
> Thats a good plan, I'm also going to use my follow up time (when I'm back to 'normal' levels) to get super healthy, especially if I need chemo, as thats a deffo no TTC scenario!! :shock: (eek!)
> 
> Sending :hug:

oh dan-o do you think it will come to that for you? :hugs:
Maybe it wouldn't be a bad thing anyway (a really scary one obviously) but might it move you along, it just seems that evrything is dragging for you?:hugs:

are they actively doing anything for you at the moment?


----------



## tinadecember

roc,

im so sorry that you have had 2 molars :( i feel traumatised enough just having the one. youre a brave lady indeed :)

hopefully me and o/h can start trying again in October if my levels stay low enough. it seems like a long way away but it will be worth it in the end.

xx


----------



## dan-o

roc said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Roc, good to hear from you hun! :hugs:
> 
> I know how you feel about the weight, I've put on a fair bit too. Yuck!!
> 
> Thats a good plan, I'm also going to use my follow up time (when I'm back to 'normal' levels) to get super healthy, especially if I need chemo, as thats a deffo no TTC scenario!! :shock: (eek!)
> 
> Sending :hug:
> 
> oh dan-o do you think it will come to that for you? :hugs:
> Maybe it wouldn't be a bad thing anyway (a really scary one obviously) but might it move you along, it just seems that evrything is dragging for you?:hugs:
> 
> are they actively doing anything for you at the moment?Click to expand...

Yes they think I will most likely need treatment, if my levels rise again.

I think I deffo need something, even if it's just another D&C?

They aren't doing anything at all yet, but if todays sample isn't what they want to see, I have to go up to CX. Just my luck eh? lol xx


----------



## roc

tinadecember said:


> roc,
> 
> im so sorry that you have had 2 molars :( i feel traumatised enough just having the one. youre a brave lady indeed :)
> 
> hopefully me and o/h can start trying again in October if my levels stay low enough. it seems like a long way away but it will be worth it in the end.
> 
> xx

thanks tinadecember!
don't feel too brave though, i've actually been really lucky with both, as in i haven't had any complications with either, my hcg levels were down within a couple of weeks and a/f appeared after about 3 1/2 weeks, so i'm actually counting my blessings!! but thanks!
Also mine were both partial, which isn't as bad as a complete.
I think you're much braver than i!!:hugs:

I'm sure October will fly in and you'll be getting you're bfp in no time! i have my fingers crossed for you! 
I'm the month before, so you never know all of us on here may end up being bump buddies!!
how are you doing anyway?


----------



## roc

dan-o said:


> roc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Roc, good to hear from you hun! :hugs:
> 
> I know how you feel about the weight, I've put on a fair bit too. Yuck!!
> 
> Thats a good plan, I'm also going to use my follow up time (when I'm back to 'normal' levels) to get super healthy, especially if I need chemo, as thats a deffo no TTC scenario!! :shock: (eek!)
> 
> Sending :hug:
> 
> oh dan-o do you think it will come to that for you? :hugs:
> Maybe it wouldn't be a bad thing anyway (a really scary one obviously) but might it move you along, it just seems that evrything is dragging for you?:hugs:
> 
> are they actively doing anything for you at the moment?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they think I will most likely need treatment, if my levels rise again.
> 
> I think I deffo need something, even if it's just another D&C?
> 
> They aren't doing anything at all yet, but if todays sample isn't what they want to see, I have to go up to CX. Just my luck eh? lol xxClick to expand...

when will you know what's going on?
i think you're right about another d&c at least, how long has this been going on for now?
you're so positive, i'm thinking of you, and hoping there'll be some end in sight for you soon hun xxx :hugs:

Let us know when you hear whats going on ! xxx


----------



## tinadecember

roc said:


> tinadecember said:
> 
> 
> roc,
> 
> im so sorry that you have had 2 molars :( i feel traumatised enough just having the one. youre a brave lady indeed :)
> 
> hopefully me and o/h can start trying again in October if my levels stay low enough. it seems like a long way away but it will be worth it in the end.
> 
> xx
> 
> thanks tinadecember!
> don't feel too brave though, i've actually been really lucky with both, as in i haven't had any complications with either, my hcg levels were down within a couple of weeks and a/f appeared after about 3 1/2 weeks, so i'm actually counting my blessings!! but thanks!
> Also mine were both partial, which isn't as bad as a complete.
> I think you're much braver than i!!:hugs:
> 
> I'm sure October will fly in and you'll be getting you're bfp in no time! i have my fingers crossed for you!
> I'm the month before, so you never know all of us on here may end up being bump buddies!!
> how are you doing anyway?Click to expand...

i dont think its actually sank in that ive had a complete molar i only found out 3 weeks ago. im okay though :) i have sent my first sample off to sheffield on Monday im considering ringing up today to see if they have the results. what do you think? how many days does it normally take?

im hoping its quite low as ive had 3 negative pregnancy tests now. yeyy!! i hope we are bump buddies :) 

how are you anyway? xx


----------



## tinadecember

YEYYY!!

ive just rang sheffield for my first results and they are "normal" :) heres hoping all future results are x


----------



## roc

tinadecember said:


> YEYYY!!
> 
> ive just rang sheffield for my first results and they are "normal" :) heres hoping all future results are x

Thats Great for you!:thumbup: :hugs:
hopefully everything should be fine now, i haven't heard of anyone getting a normal, then have it go up, so i'd say it's all good for you!!
how lucky are we?!
Must be a relief for you, i never thought i'd ever get excited over :bfn: s, did you!?
Here's to being future bump buddies!! :dance:


----------



## dan-o

Fab news you are normal hun!!! :yipee:


----------



## BrookieG

aww well done you!!! so what happens now?? u need to wait 6 months b4 trying??? mine r down to 19 today!! better than 33 the past two weeks!


----------



## dan-o

Woohoo, your levels are looking good brookie! xx


----------



## tinadecember

BrookieG said:


> aww well done you!!! so what happens now?? u need to wait 6 months b4 trying??? mine r down to 19 today!! better than 33 the past two weeks!

well i asked what my actual level was and she said "i cant discuss your exact level but anything under 40 is considered normal" it must be very low though because ive been having negative pregnancy tests.

i asked what happens next and she said that i have to have 8 normal weekly urine samples then i can start fortnightly samples. i have a good feeling though :) x


----------



## tinadecember

roc said:


> tinadecember said:
> 
> 
> YEYYY!!
> 
> ive just rang sheffield for my first results and they are "normal" :) heres hoping all future results are x
> 
> Thats Great for you!:thumbup: :hugs:
> hopefully everything should be fine now, i haven't heard of anyone getting a normal, then have it go up, so i'd say it's all good for you!!
> how lucky are we?!
> Must be a relief for you, i never thought i'd ever get excited over :bfn: s, did you!?
> Here's to being future bump buddies!! :dance:Click to expand...

thanks hun! im hoping everything is fine and dandy now :) we are quite lucky im thanking my lucky stars right now i feel on top of the world. 

i hope we are bump buddies soon :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

I'm off to charing cross ladies, my latest beta has risen again. Drat!

I'll keep you posted xx


----------



## BrookieG

aww is it??? i got told that since its fell to 19 ill have another test this week n if its either the same or has lowered ill go onto fortnightly ones...for peeps who do the same thing the hospitals all seem to have different ways of doing it! lol i was told that to be considered "safe" the hcg had to be below 25....strange lol x


----------



## tinadecember

hey girls,

just rang sheffield this morning for my results again and theyre still normal :happydance: she gave me the level that im at and its 24 but she said anything under 40 is considered normal. 

i asked because i had a complete molar would i have to wait for 12 months before ttc and she said as long as my levels stay as they are then it will defo only be 6 months. but shes unsure weather it will be from the date of my evacuation or the date of my first normal result.

i was having negative pregnancy tests 4 weeks after my d&c so my levels had to be normal then!! i hope i dont have to wait until 6 months after my first normal result because it will take it from being able to start ttc in October to December bah :( xx


----------



## roc

tinadecember said:


> hey girls,
> 
> just rang sheffield this morning for my results again and theyre still normal :happydance: she gave me the level that im at and its 24 but she said anything under 40 is considered normal.
> 
> i asked because i had a complete molar would i have to wait for 12 months before ttc and she said as long as my levels stay as they are then it will defo only be 6 months. but shes unsure weather it will be from the date of my evacuation or the date of my first normal result.
> 
> i was having negative pregnancy tests 4 weeks after my d&c so my levels had to be normal then!! i hope i dont have to wait until 6 months after my first normal result because it will take it from being able to start ttc in October to December bah :( xx

hey hun, i don't think you will have to wait, i was told in a letter that if your results return to normaal within 56 days, it's from the end of the pregnancy, anything over and it's from the first normal result, so i reckon that's what they will say to you!


----------



## roc

dan-o said:


> I'm off to charing cross ladies, my latest beta has risen again. Drat!
> 
> I'll keep you posted xx

good luck Dan-o, i hope this brings an end in sight for you hun, i'll be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## tinadecember

hey girls, woah its way too hot here! beautiful outside though:) just rang sheffield and my results are normal for the 3rd only 5 more then i can go onto fortnightly testing. 

hows everyone holding up? xx


----------



## Tanpat777

I got Pregnant in July of 2008 and lost the baby at 8 weeks. Firgured it was just timing was off. Off and on for the next couple months I kept getting sick and bleeding every now and then. Went back to the Dr in November when they did the ultrasound i thought that i was having another miscarrige but they told me that they thought that the last one was actually molar and that I needed to do a DNC. My HGC levels were extremely high. After having the DNC I was told that it was a molar pregnancy. It took 9 weeks for my levels to get back down to zero/ I was devastated as my sister in law was pregnant at the same time I just felt so down. We were advised not to try until the levels stay at zero for 6 months. But apparently metformin and birth control dont mix and on December 24th I found I was pregnant again. I was terrified and constantly had to go to the dr to get checked for the first few months but heartbeat was great and on
August 25th I gave birth to a 9lb happy and healthy baby boy.
I know that I didnt have to go through the chemo or anything but I just wanted to let all of you guys know that there is hope after a molar.


----------



## dan-o

Thanks tanpat, sorry for your loss, but what a lovely outcome! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

I just got my results through, I'm down to 22 (lowest yet! :yipee:) 
& my blood count has come back fine to go ahead with my next course of chemo, starting tomorrow!

Come on chemo, zap that molar, I want a normal result by the end of the month!!!!!! :D


----------



## roc

dan-o said:


> I just got my results through, I'm down to 22 (lowest yet! :yipee:)
> & my blood count has come back fine to go ahead with my next course of chemo, starting tomorrow!
> 
> Come on chemo, zap that molar, I want a normal result by the end of the month!!!!!! :D

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
and one for luck...:happydance:!!!!
I'm delighted for you Dan-o!!
nearly there now!:hugs::hugs:

hmmm... those dancers didn't quite work out, but you get my meaning!!


----------



## tinadecember

Tanpat777 said:


> I got Pregnant in July of 2008 and lost the baby at 8 weeks. Firgured it was just timing was off. Off and on for the next couple months I kept getting sick and bleeding every now and then. Went back to the Dr in November when they did the ultrasound i thought that i was having another miscarrige but they told me that they thought that the last one was actually molar and that I needed to do a DNC. My HGC levels were extremely high. After having the DNC I was told that it was a molar pregnancy. It took 9 weeks for my levels to get back down to zero/ I was devastated as my sister in law was pregnant at the same time I just felt so down. We were advised not to try until the levels stay at zero for 6 months. But apparently metformin and birth control dont mix and on December 24th I found I was pregnant again. I was terrified and constantly had to go to the dr to get checked for the first few months but heartbeat was great and on
> August 25th I gave birth to a 9lb happy and healthy baby boy.
> I know that I didnt have to go through the chemo or anything but I just wanted to let all of you guys know that there is hope after a molar.

What a great ending to your story :) it makes me tempted to start trying again before they say i can but i dont have the balls incase something goes wrong again x


----------



## tinadecember

dan-o im so pleased for you!!! there is light at the end of the tunnel it seems :happydance: hoping you will be joining me on having a normal result very very soon xxx


----------



## AP

dan-o said:


> I just got my results through, I'm down to 22 (lowest yet! :yipee:)
> & my blood count has come back fine to go ahead with my next course of chemo, starting tomorrow!
> 
> Come on chemo, zap that molar, I want a normal result by the end of the month!!!!!! :D

OMG!!!!!! Dan-O this is FANTASTIC!!!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Guess who's back to 'normal' girls????

ME!!!!!!!

Tuesday 7th - hcg- 4
Friday 10th - hcg>2!

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance::wohoo: :yipee: :happydance::wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Caroline

Fantastic news Dan-O:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ethan amelia

hi guys

i really need some support. I had a full molar pregnancy back in 2003, recieved follow up after my D and C and was given the all clear in 2005.

I am now 7 weeks pregnant for the first time since my molar and am so scared. i cry all the time and am so scared that it will happen again. I have been to see my doctor today and im booked in for an early scan next wednesday to see if there is a heartbeat.
We have been TTC for 2 months and i didnt think i would be so scared as i know its a rare for them to reoccur im just so paralysed by the fear of going next wednesday and my baby having no heart beat. 

My OH keeps reassuring me that everything is going to be fine but i just dont know what to do. I was tempted to pay for a private scan so i can see if theres a heartbeat sooner (next wednesday feels like a lifetime away) but my gp told me that becuse babies dont get a heartbeat til about 5-6 weeks i need to wait abit longer. 

Any support, advice would be greatly appreciated

Laura x


----------



## tinadecember

hey sorry you are feeling this way, ive had a complete molar too and i know i will be feeling the exact same when i next get pregnant..

im sure everything will be fine though :) the chances of a molar happening again are very very small so its unlikely that you will have another molar.

keep us updated. x


----------



## roc

ethan amelia said:


> hi guys
> 
> i really need some support. I had a full molar pregnancy back in 2003, recieved follow up after my D and C and was given the all clear in 2005.
> 
> I am now 7 weeks pregnant for the first time since my molar and am so scared. i cry all the time and am so scared that it will happen again. I have been to see my doctor today and im booked in for an early scan next wednesday to see if there is a heartbeat.
> We have been TTC for 2 months and i didnt think i would be so scared as i know its a rare for them to reoccur im just so paralysed by the fear of going next wednesday and my baby having no heart beat.
> 
> My OH keeps reassuring me that everything is going to be fine but i just dont know what to do. I was tempted to pay for a private scan so i can see if theres a heartbeat sooner (next wednesday feels like a lifetime away) but my gp told me that becuse babies dont get a heartbeat til about 5-6 weeks i need to wait abit longer.
> 
> Any support, advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Laura x

hey, i'm sure you'll be fine, i bet you don't even have any molar symptoms either? usually they get diagnosed because there's something wrong and people have gone for an early scan, it's so rare for it to happen again, it really is.
I am however one of the extremely rare ones , i had 2 partial molars, which is why i know there are usually some symptoms, so i really, really wouldn't worry, (i know easier said than done!) Even i'm not too worried about another molar for me next time, after my 2,the odds are still firmly stacked in my favour.
Try not to let it take from your joy at being pregnant again, at the end of the day can't control it, and worrying about what may or may not be, will only stress you out, i would just try to take everything as positive and presume all is well until told otherwise.
Just think, you'll probably look back on this time, and wonder why you did that to yourself, when all was fine!
Enjoy and get excited, try and make a concious decision not to think negatively(i know how hard and scary that is) but you'll feel better if you do!

If you need to talk, any of us ladies here, i'm sure, will be more than happy to help, you can pm me if you need to!

Let us know how you are getting on, and we'll get you through it all!:hugs:


----------



## roc

dan-o said:


> Guess who's back to 'normal' girls????
> 
> ME!!!!!!!
> 
> Tuesday 7th - hcg- 4
> Friday 10th - hcg>2!
> 
> :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance::wohoo: :yipee: :happydance::wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:

WOO HOO!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dan-o

How are you all doing this week molar ladies? :D xx


----------



## ScotGirl

I had my laparoscopy on Sunday morning so I'm getting there :) Walking about like a Granny though! I'm bleeding already, is it possible for :witch: to be here already? 

How are the rest of you doing? xxxx


----------



## dan-o

Thought I'd bump this thread up, any new molar ladies out there? xx


----------



## Frankietoo

Hi dan-o

After a very long wait I had my partial molar confirmed a couple of weeks ago. Am now at the bottom of the long steep walk to ttc again. Fingers crossed it flies by! 

How are things with you? x


----------



## dan-o

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that frankie. So you'll be in for a wait while you complete follow up I guess? That sucks! :hugs:

I'm doing nicely at the moment, just trying to get my cycles straight.
My HCG is still less than 2 & a scan showed my womb is normal again.

I'm only on fortnightly bloods now & for the next year (unless I get pg) which is a bit better, lol.. I have tiny scars on my veins from the last 8 months of continual blood draws!! :rofl:

How are your levels now, did you make it to zero within the 56 days?

:hug:


----------



## Frankietoo

Hi dan-o

I've had my first test back as normal so I'm hopeful it will remain that way. I'm not really sure how the 56 day rule works. When does the 56 day rule start is it when the baby dies, from the first D&C or the second D&C. I don't think I am that bothered really I've resigned myself to the fact I have to wait 6 months so anything less is a blessing for sure.

Really glad to hear your doing well and be sure to keep us posted x


----------



## dan-o

Wow, that is excellent news you are now testing normal frankietoo! :yipee:

I think the waiting guideline is 6 months (from the D&C) if your HCG is normal within 56 days of the D&C itself. Or if it takes longer to reach normal, it's 6 months from the first normal sample. xxx


----------

